# Commute Edinburgh to Perth



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Ive been offered a new job based in Perth, just off broxden roundabout.
I live in Penicuik just south of Edinburgh.
Im keen to take the job but the miles that I will put on the car are putting me off a bit.

Does anyone on here do a commute from Edinburgh area to Perth that would be willing to car share? Would help both our pockets and help the mileage on the car?


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

That is a heck of a hike and a busy route, not good for winter commuting


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

even worse with the road works about to start on the new Forth bridge


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Your only issue is the city bypass, bridge traffic will be fine as you are going the opposite way to the majority.
However there are roadworks on the M90 for 1 year. 

Just weigh up if the new job is worth the journey or not! I used to travel between Hamilton and Edinburgh and 1 thing i will say is that when you arrive at work you are awake and by the time you get home you are chilled. I only live 10 mins from work now and i am shattered in the morn and hyper after work!!!!

Also car sharing is not all its cracked up to be!


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Do megabus do bus passes???? If so then the megabus/city link stagecoach terminus is at the broxden roundabout .....


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I drove it again the other day to get a feal for it. Stuck to all the speed limits including the 40mph zone through the works and it only took me 55 mins each way. 

Im thinking that if I take the job I kight go buy an old diesel motor to save wasting the new Mini.


----------

